# How do you count rays?



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

This is something that confuses me and others I know, and I'm certain there are people here who can help. Do you start at the base of the caudal fin, and at the point where it branches, you count how many times it does so? Do you only count on the caudal fin? What is an optimal number of branches? Could someone possibly provide a picture tutorial?

Thank you!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Read- http://bettysplendens.com/articles/page.imp?articleid=1642

I think that answers most of your questions


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Lol Matt got to it first.


----------



## percyfyshshelley (Feb 26, 2013)

Ahhh.... *lightbulb goes on*


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

^ +10000 lol


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Looks too confusing. D:


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

It's really not. So a tree has branches right, they split from the main trunk. Same with betta's, they have a main "Trunk" and then you get branches from there. Those branches can branch off again and again and again. Ray's are like the twigs, they're the ends of the branches so you count those to get a "ray count" like the picture I posted up there that I couldn't figure out how to delete after I edited my post lol. Those four numbers are ray's, the little twigs at the end of the branch. 

Does that make more sense?


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Ok that makes more sense.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

:-D


----------

